# Neve Castelo Branco - 10 e 11 Janeiro 2010



## Paulo H (12 Jan 2010 às 04:21)

Bom dia!

Bem, foi de facto um evento memorável para todos: pequenos e graúdos. Se nevar uns flocos até é algo que vai acontecendo quase todos os anos, já nevões como este são raros. 

Aqui vai o meu contributo com fotos da cidade de C. Branco:




[11-10-2010, o meu bairro]




[11-10-2010, castelo]




[10-10-2010, miradouro]




[11-10-2010, varanda com 10cm]




[10-10-2010, entrada sul]




[11-10-2010, castelo]




[10-10-2010, miradouro: pormenor de vaporização artificial]




[10-10-2010, castelo]




[11-10-2010, castelo]




[10-10-2010, Qta Dr Beirão]




[11-10-2010, castelo]




[11-10-2010, laranjeiras no bairro]




[10-10-2010, Rotunda junto ao NERCAB]


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 04:28)

Sem dúvida memorável, *Paulo H*!


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

Mais um belo registo da Beira-Baixa!  A neve era húmida ou seca?


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jan 2010 às 11:13)

Penso que nevou de todo o tipo:

Ao início, caía graupel por volta das 10h no meu bairro (zona mais baixa da cidade, nos 380m), pois fazia ruído como se fosse areia fina. Mas pouco depois, passou a neve, e pela tarde veio nevoeiro, alguma neve húmida / freezing rain composta de grãos finos arredondados, neve, mais neve e por fim acalmou. Depois de jantar regressou em força, deixando um manto branco que nem com a passagem de automóveis apagava.

A temperatura manteve-se todo o dia muito próxima dos 0ºC (por vezes negativa ao precipitar).

Pela noite, posso dizer que a neve era bem seca! Floco fino ou farrapo maior acumulava sem se agarrar aos vidros das janelas, a superfície do manto parecia composta de cristais, bem seca portanto. Até neve fina ocorreu, tipo pó "polvo" parecia açúcar!

Finalmente, deve ter parado por volta das 2h da manhã, quando fui dormir.

PS: Mais logo volto a colocar mais posts, com pormenores do tipo de floco.


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2010 às 12:43)

Belos registos


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2010 às 18:21)

Não é todos os dias que Castelo Branco se veste de Branco

Belas fotos de um dia memoravel para muitas regiões do País


----------



## Black_Heart (12 Jan 2010 às 18:33)

Excelentes fotos amigo


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jan 2010 às 18:34)

MSantos disse:


> Não é todos os dias que Castelo Branco se veste de Branco
> 
> Belas fotos de um dia memoravel para muitas regiões do País



De facto, foi notável o frio que se fez sentir, mesmo no dia seguinte! 
Observei um mapa apresentado num dos posts, que elucida bem o frio que se sentiu e se manteve em especial pelo interior norte e centro. Penso que os espanhóis aqui ao lado, lhe chamam a "Siberiana Estremeña", com o vento vindo de Este.


----------



## jPdF (12 Jan 2010 às 18:40)

Essas fotos à noite dão para ver realmente a acumulação que Castelo Branco teve do elemento Branco 

Fotos Altamente...


----------



## GARFEL (12 Jan 2010 às 19:52)

para mais tarde recordar
obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2010 às 04:07)

Mais um lote de belas fotos para recordar..




[Amato Lusitano / Câmara]




[Banco de Portugal]




[ESE1]




[ESE2]




[Estação CP]




[Bairro Carapalha]




[Governo Civil / PSP]




[Centro Cívico - Passeio Verde]




[Quartel Cavalaria]




[Igreja S. Miguel - Sé]




[Igreja Sra Piedade]




[Torre do Relógio]




[Tribunal]


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2010 às 04:16)

De acrescentar ainda, conforme publicado em jornal (Reconquista ou Gazeta do Interior) o facto de terem sido fechadas ao trânsito as ruas de acesso ao Castelo através da zona histórica da cidade, tendo a autarquia usado de todos os meios de protecção ao dispor: sal em algumas ruas e passagem com máquinas niveladoras, dado que não dispõe de limpa-neves.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 10:01)

Muito fixe, PauloH.

Teve mais acumulação que em Viseu, pela noite em minha casa só havia uns 0.5cm, se tanto.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2010 às 20:42)

Fabuloso nevão Paulo H! 

Se por Elvas tivesse caído assim durante a noite, teríamos acumulações do género! Assim sim dá gosto! 

Não me canso de apreciar as tuas fotografias, especialmente as tiradas durante a noite, estão muito muito boas! Parabéns pois, por tão memorável evento e por teres tido o detalhe de nos trazeres até nós, momentos tão especiais.

Sabes, durante a inicio da noite ainda ponderei ir até ai, mas no dia seguinte era dia de trabalho e estava realmente cansado pela noite mal dormida e tanta emoção vivida!  As estradas também não estavam para brincadeiras por isso joguei pelo seguro e não arrisquei, mas que fiquei com vontade lá isso fiquei! 

Há quantos anos não nevava assim ai pela tua cidade? Foram tantos de jejum como por Elvas? Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que na década de 90 nevou também por ai com alguma intensidade!?

Obrigadão! 

Só tenho a dizer: eu quero outro 10 de Janeiro de 2010!!


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2010 às 11:38)

actioman disse:


> Fabuloso nevão Paulo H!
> 
> Se por Elvas tivesse caído assim durante a noite, teríamos acumulações do género! Assim sim dá gosto!
> 
> ...




Obrigado, pelo elogio! Na verdade, tive de me esmerar, pois todos vós apresentam excelentes fotos, que retratam com orgulho as vossas terras, que não me canso de visualizar.


Quantas vezes existem as condições, mas tudo parece passar ao lado? É preciso alguma sorte também, já nos habituamos a que a própria natureza reconheça o nosso pequeno país, identificando-o como um rectangulo praticamente isento de nebulosidade na peninsula Ibérica! Apesar de esse rectângulo, quase sem nuvens, ser uma imagem várias vezes repetida, não deixa de ser intrigante saber, por um lado, que é gerado pela natureza e por outro, que se chama Portugal! 

Por estas bandas, a probabilidade de se reunirem todas as condições (frio e precipitação), por um periodo de 24h é algo baixa, digamos que por aqui, ocorre um (máx 2) nevões com acumulação uma vez em cada 10 anos. Assim foi nos anos 90 por aqui, embora estivesse na Covilhã, assim como nos anos 80. 

Outras pessoas, com mais idade, dizem que os nevões eram mais comuns nos anos 40-60. Ao consultar a normal climatologica 50-70, verifico que ocorrem em Castelo Branco 0.8 dias de neve/ano. Pelo que, não colocando de parte, a normal dinâmica do clima, talvez o crescimento da cidade e a construção de várias barragens tenha amenizado mais o clima desta região, mas isto são apenas hipóteses sem estudo.

Comparativamente, ocorre-me o nevão de 1983, recordo-me (teria 10 anos) de que foi precedido de vários dias gelados, digamos que se acumulava 4-5cm de gelo numa piscina, aguentando o peso de um adulto. 
Este nevão de 83, foi para mim, bastante semelhante, pois ocorreu com a entrada de um sistema frontal com frio acumulado previamente (penso que bastante mais frio) dando origem a acumulações semelhantes em 24h.

Por aqui, costuma-se dizer que não neva, pois as gentes daqui não consideram fenómenos como graupel, sleet, água-neve, frezing rain, ou até mesmo neve sem acumulação, não os memorizando, mas a verdade é que ocorre quase todos os anos, actualmente (talvez 6-7 em 10) somando o nevão da década.

Elvas é também uma cidade de grandes amplitudes térmicas, quente e seca de Verão, fria no Inverno, o que muitas vezes falha é a ocorrência de precipitação. Até por aqui, escasseia a precipitação devido à localização de Castelo Branco na vertente sul do sistema central, pois a barreira de condensação é verdadeiramente impiedosa nos pós-frontais frios, apenas restando nuvens dispersas, é quase sempre é assim, apesar do frio intenso! 

Neste evento, só tivemos condições favoráveis: 

1 - Condições iniciais favoráveis (frio à superfície,  q.b. a média e grande altitude), 
2 - Vento de leste (que fez perdurar o frio por mais 48h a seguir ao início do evento)
3 - Precipitação vinda de Oeste/Sudoeste, não atravessando grandes barreiras de condensação até Castelo Branco.

Para se reunirem todas estas condições, só mesmo 1 em cada 10 anos, ou mais!! 

Que se repita esta sorte, para todos, várias vezes!

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2010 às 12:44)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2010 às 14:47)

Apenas uma observação curiosa, para concluir:

É impressionante a claridade observada na paisagem nessa madrugada, nomeadamente no meu bairro onde nem existe assim tanta luz como no centro da cidade! Comentei com os meus pais, e a expressão deles foi "Dava perfeitamente para trabalhar na horta, colher umas laranjas, com esta claridade.. Deve ser do luar!". Mas não era luar, a lua encontrava-se a 4 dias da fase de Lua Nova, pelo que a única explicação para tal resplendor se deve a 3 factores de reflecção/difusão:

1 - Luminosidade urbana
2 - Nebulosidade total
3 - Neve cobrindo a totalidade da paisagem

Talvez outros membros do forum tenham observado o mesmo, ou até noutras circunstâncias! Eu diria mesmo, que se jogasse uma moeda para o quintal, decerto a encontraria com tamanha luminosidade.


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

Paulo H disse:


> Obrigado, pelo elogio! Na verdade, tive de me esmerar, pois todos vós apresentam excelentes fotos, que retratam com orgulho as vossas terras, que não me canso de visualizar.
> 
> 
> Quantas vezes existem as condições, mas tudo parece passar ao lado? É preciso alguma sorte também, já nos habituamos a que a própria natureza reconheça o nosso pequeno país, identificando-o como um rectangulo praticamente isento de nebulosidade na peninsula Ibérica! Apesar de esse rectângulo, quase sem nuvens, ser uma imagem várias vezes repetida, não deixa de ser intrigante saber, por um lado, que é gerado pela natureza e por outro, que se chama Portugal!
> ...




Grande análise e excelente resumo! Acho que é mesmo na mouche 

O vosso grande problema é mesmo a S. da Estrela/Gardunha .





Paulo H disse:


> Apenas uma observação curiosa, para concluir:
> 
> É impressionante a claridade observada na paisagem nessa madrugada, nomeadamente no meu bairro onde nem existe assim tanta luz como no centro da cidade! Comentei com os meus pais, e a expressão deles foi "Dava perfeitamente para trabalhar na horta, colher umas laranjas, com esta claridade.. Deve ser do luar!". Mas não era luar, a lua encontrava-se a 4 dias da fase de Lua Nova, pelo que a única explicação para tal resplendor se deve a 3 factores de reflecção/difusão:
> 
> ...




Eu também notei essa mesma claridade. E como aqui não acumulou tanto nem durou tanto tempo, certamente que foi menor que a de Castelo Branco, mas vi perfeitamente o que tu referes. Tenho fotografias tiradas à noite com um menor tempo de exposição do que noutra noite qualquer sem neve.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jan 2010 às 03:06)

Espectaculares fotos *Paulo H*.

Parabéns e obrigado por estes registos para mais tarde recordar.

É sem duvida lindo ver aqui a nossa capital de distrito diferente do habitual, ou seja pintada de branco.



Paulo H disse:


> Apenas uma observação curiosa, para concluir:
> 
> É impressionante a claridade observada na paisagem nessa madrugada...
> 
> Talvez outros membros do fórum tenham observado o mesmo, ou até noutras circunstâncias! Eu diria mesmo, que se jogasse uma moeda para o quintal, decerto a encontraria com tamanha luminosidade.



Agora que fala nisso, tenho um amigo ai a morar em C.B. que me disse a mesma coisa, também me fez referencia a essa claridade.

Já para não falar da neve acumulada, estava .


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

Paulo H disse:


> Apenas uma observação curiosa, para concluir:
> 
> É impressionante a claridade observada na paisagem nessa madrugada, nomeadamente no meu bairro onde nem existe assim tanta luz como no centro da cidade! Comentei com os meus pais, e a expressão deles foi "Dava perfeitamente para trabalhar na horta, colher umas laranjas, com esta claridade.. Deve ser do luar!". Mas não era luar, a lua encontrava-se a 4 dias da fase de Lua Nova, pelo que a única explicação para tal resplendor se deve a 3 factores de reflecção/difusão:
> 
> ...



Essa luminusidade é resultado da reflecção da luz no branco brilhante da neve acumulada em Bragança também acontece isso sempre que a neve a cobre as ruas da cidade em zonas em que não há nenhuma iluminação artificial isso já não acontece.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

Belas fotos de Castelo Branco, espectáculo!!!


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2010 às 21:41)

Olhando para estas fotos a uma distância de mais de 15 dias ganham outra beleza e encanto. Gostei especial das fotos nocturnas. Parabéns pela reportagem e obrigado pela partilha e dedicação.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jun 2011 às 13:54)

Boas fotos Paulo.

Ás vezes fico nostálgico e tenho que rever, aquilo que já foi...

Encontrei este vídeo muito bem montado...
http:///www.dailymotion.com/video/xbtogo_neve-em-castelo-branco_travel


----------

